# das-6 or rotary?



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

hi guys im looking at getin a polishing machine for my 21st birthday in a feew weeks.
I have 2001 light blue vauxhall corsa that needs a paint correction as got a few light swirls. 

im after some advice on what machine would be best for me as i have used rotary before but not a grate deal and would like to try a da.

I also need some advice on pads and polish.
as for pads i like the look of the CG hex-logic pads but not quite suer.
the polish in munde is the menzerna sample kit or meguiars.

what do you guys think i should go for or what other products would you recromend.

sorry for all the questions but thanks in advance.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Rotary, hexlogic pads and P1 polish imho.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

would a silverline rotery be okay? and could i stil apply a glaze with a rotery?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Go straight to the rotary as you have handled them before, hexlogic pads are good or 3m.
Polish lots to choose from have a look in threads for any vauxhalls done and see what they used?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

sean20 said:


> would a silverline rotery be okay? and could i stil apply a glaze with a rotery?


Glaze is hand or DA think rotary a bit too much for the glaze but stand to be corrected.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

im abit consernd with the rotery as i am a novis realy and dunt want to cause eny damage to the paint


----------



## markc (Mar 4, 2009)

sean20 said:


> im abit consernd with the rotery as i am a novis realy and dunt want to cause eny damage to the paint


In that case play safe and get a das 6......better safe than sorry pal!!!:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

sean20 said:


> im abit consernd with the rotery as i am a novis realy and dunt want to cause eny damage to the paint


You often have 2 camps that say start with a DA before the rotary, then others that will say go straight to rotary and practice on scrap panel.
You will here people telling horror storeys about burning the paint etc, you dont really add pressure with a rotary as you do a DA.

Its all down to how comfortable you are i felt the same at the start and got the DA.
Soon after i had chance of getting a rotary of Vindaloo..:thumb:

Now let me say my experiance's.

DA was great is great you really do need to put a good deal of pressure on and the cutting polish to get the correction tehre are guides to using both on the forum.
The DA is great for putting glazes on such as Black Hole.
The DA is more tiring due to the vibrations of the oscillations.
I will never sell the DA...even though i have a rotary.

The Rotary is not a scary beast i tried my makita on a scrap panel from a friend and i used a light compound and very light pressure on the panel and that was a red alfa and would still need more pressure and or harsher compounds to correct i also did the course with Steve aka Mirror Finish at a later date and that was easy also.

So entirelly what you feel comfortable with but dont be so afraid of a rotary its always down to the individuals choice and im just sharing my experiance's.

You have to feel comfortable and as such no one can be blamed but you. So be sure, if its only swirls the DA should be fine and still use for glazing.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

To be honest, after watching my mate the other day with my G220 DA, there is no way I would let him try my rotary, let alone recommend him buy one.

Saying that, you guys are lucky over there. Get yourself on a detailing class, learn from a pro, and you'll be on your way. I had to learn from scratch....


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks guys. james you got me thinking as peopl say you need to put pressure on the DA and that a DA is grate for beriners so you then become uset to doing that as with the rotery you dunt need to so when you go to a rotery youl then be trying to put pressure which would be bad for your paint. thas my own thourts tho.

i would like to have both a DA and rotery and i could get both with pads and polish for just over £200.
iv been looking at the silverline rotery and the sealey rotery. are eny of those eny good to start off with?

thanks again guys


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

could i stil use a rotery for glaze?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes I've aplied wax with mine before now.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

I first bought a DA and after e few years a rotary.The DA still comes in handy sometime when applying a liquid wax, a sealant, a glaze, a paint cleaner...

In other words, I'm glad to have it laying around :thumb:


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks jochen thats the thing i want a machine that i can use for a liquid wax and glaze and for minor swirls but also a machine that can deal with hard paint or some orange peal. 
at the moment im looking at the kit on CYC - the das6 pro with the menzerna polish and sonus pads. would tha kit be okay for a vauxhall corsa?


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

i have never used a da in my life,i went straight for a rotary and never really had a problem just dont go flat chat with it


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

i realy dunt know what machine to get now as im getin so meny mixt coments eny more help eould be grate pleas guys.

Damon have you used your rotery for glaze or liquid wax?

duse enyone know if the sealey rotery is eny good?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

The £40 silverline is perfect for a starter rotary, tbh there's no need to spend any more.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

bigmc said:


> The £40 silverline is perfect for a starter rotary, tbh there's no need to spend any more.


i have been looking at the silverline on CYC with the megs polish and pads.

would tha kit be eny good?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I've never used the megs polish or pads but there's nothing wrong with the machine. Plenty of people use the megs stuff though.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

so now its betwen thes two

silverline with the megs polish and pads

das6 pro eith menzerna polish and sonus pads


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

i have a silverline thats all i have ever had,never had any probs with them there spot on for the money,i use it with hex pads and menz polishes


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

at the moment im temptyd at goin with the silverline just need to decide what pads and polish now.

is the silverline quite heavy?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't find it heavy, saying that I do hammer curl 37.5kg. If it was me I'd buy the silverline and the P1 intro kit from gtechniq.


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

sean20 said:


> at the moment im temptyd at goin with the silverline just need to decide what pads and polish now.
> 
> is the silverline quite heavy?


yea but it doesnt really bother me to much,they all hurt your arms after a while anyway.id go with the cg hex pads there doing a good deal on here with them.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks guys your realy helpin to make my minde up.

bigmc il have to look in to the gtechniq P1. how easy is P1 to use?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I've not tried it myself yet but look at the videos on their website, it looks like it's very easy to useand very very effective.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

machine - silverline rotery
pads - CG hex pads
polish - ???


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

sean20 said:


> thanks jochen thats the thing i want a machine that i can use for a liquid wax and glaze and for minor swirls but also a machine that can deal with hard paint or some orange peal.
> at the moment im looking at the kit on CYC - the das6 pro with the menzerna polish and sonus pads. would tha kit be okay for a vauxhall corsa?


That would be more than ok for your Corsa.

I don't know about the silverline but I once was tempted to buy an cheap rotary and it turned out to be a piece of [email protected] :lol: I was very discouraged and saved up for a Festool rotary and there I was polishing cars with my rotary :thumb:
Many people here like the silverline so it prolly be ok, but often they also say 'there god for the money you pay' and that always scares me a bit. Personaly I would defo go for the DA. The CYC kit (das-6 + menz polish + sonus pads) looks great value for money and a DA is a great way of learning to understand your polishes. If you decide to make the jump to rotary and you don't use your DA anymore I bet there are a lot of people here who would like a second hand one


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

sean20 said:


> thanks jochen thats the thing i want a machine that i can use for a liquid wax and glaze and for minor swirls but also a machine that can deal with hard paint or some orange peal.
> at the moment im looking at the kit on CYC - the das6 pro with the menzerna polish and sonus pads. would tha kit be okay for a vauxhall corsa?


Orange peel you wet sand out.

Wax, glaze, minor swirls all point towards DA. Even if you get a rotary later, you'll definately use a DA for these jobs. That kit you are looking at looks the goods.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

after all your advice im now thinkin of goin with the das6 pro with menz polish and sonus pads to get me startyd and then if i need a rotery il pick up a silverline cos thayr only £40 and the das6 pro wil be my birthday present


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Good choice :thumb:


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks jochen i carnt wait to have it and have a go


----------



## Blockwax (Jan 23, 2011)

*Rotary ?*

Newbie again.........when the word "rotary" is mentioned i automatically think of the £10-20 electric "buffers".......what is the difference between say a DAS-6 (ive seen pictures of them )and a "rotary":buffer:........sorry for being thick but its an expensive mistake to get the wrong equipment for non pros,,


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

This is a rotary


----------

